# Taking the detail plunge



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all - 

After building a number of Moebius kits (small flying sub, chariot, large flying sub) over the last few months I have just purchased the Space Pod. 

I want to try my hand at detailing this beyond what comes in the kit. To that end I have also ordered the Paragrafix Space Pod Photo Etched Enhancements.. To complete this project I would also like to add a lighting kit if one is available.. 

Does anyone have any suggestions ??

Thanks in advance for any advice..


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> Hello all -
> 
> After building a number of Moebius kits (small flying sub, chariot, large flying sub) over the last few months I have just purchased the Space Pod.
> 
> ...


Larry -

Give this a try for lighting:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/sci-fi-as-in-science-fiction-item-list-k-o-c-9_187/lost-in-space-moebius-space-pod-lighting-accessory-kit-p-12993

Bryan


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Larry,

I used Paul's PE in my Space Pod build. It rocks! :thumbsup:

Are you going to post a WIP?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Larry,

Thanks! I just got back from taking a boatload of Galactica etch to the PO and was still in the Post Office frame of mind when I responded to your order (I won't have a chance to get to the PO in the morning). I'm going to pack it up right now and the postman will pick it up tomorrow.

From the description, it looks like the kit Gemini recommended is Randy's VoodooFX set. Very good quality and Randy is happy to help with any questions you might have.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> Thanks! I just got back from taking a boatload of Galactica etch to the PO and was still in the Post Office frame of mind when I responded to your order (I won't have a chance to get to the PO in the morning). I'm going to pack it up right now and the postman will pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
I also give Randy at voodofx Lighting Kit High recommendations!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:.
Excellent Product, Excellent customer service:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'll also chime in and recommend Randy and VooDooFX. Quality product and topotch customer service. Randy stands behind his product 100% I'm no electrician but I've never had a problem assembling one of Randy's lighting kits. Should you need assistance you can call Randy directly and he will give you assistance.


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies... It looks like VoodFX is the way to go !! :thumbsup:

I will be placing my order ASAP..


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

SCI-FI Larry said:


> Thanks very much for the replies... It looks like VoodFX is the way to go !! :thumbsup:
> 
> I will be placing my order ASAP..


Post a WIP here! 

I'd love to see the Pod with lights.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Post a WIP here!
> 
> I'd love to see the Pod with lights.


Here's my first Pod with Randy's Lighting system...


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's mine:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252708


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave P said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252708


 
Great Job Dave!

I love the Dr. Smith Figure:thumbsup:

Fantastic work all around!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Agreed........................beautiful work, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> Here's my first Pod with Randy's Lighting system...
> 
> YouTube - SPACEPOD20004


Is the lighting kit self contained, or do you need an external power source?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Is the lighting kit self contained, or do you need an external power source?


 
My model (I sold this one to a client),is operationaly self contained. Personally, I don't like wires and such comming out of it(or any of my Models), Unless you Hide the wires on a Base or something,you Can do it with an external Power source.

Best advice, Call Randy he will answer all your questions.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You can do it with a 9V battery (if you can figure out a place to hide it) or with an external power supply.

Also, I've got chime in on Dave's awesome build - go pick up a copy of Amazing Figure Modeler issue 44 for more pictures and Dave's article on his build. Highly recommended. (It's the issue with the Dave Fisher's Aurora Batman on the cover.)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> You can do it with a 9V battery (if you can figure out a place to hide it) or with an external power supply.
> 
> Also, I've got chime in on Dave's awesome build - go pick up a copy of Amazing Figure Modeler issue 44 for more pictures and Dave's article on his build. Highly recommended. (It's the issue with the Dave Fisher's Aurora Batman on the cover.)


I "disguised" The battery(9 volt), as one of those Packing crates/boxes see in various episodes...Placed inside the cabin.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice idea!

Thanks for the comments. Since I had to put the batteries in the base the wires ran through a styrene tube painted black. Hid them well enough.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave P said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> Thanks for the comments. Since I had to put the batteries in the base the wires ran through a styrene tube painted black. Hid them well enough.


No worries mate!

I will be probably doing what you did to a current MPC R2-D2 I am working on..He will be on a Base with lights.

I just find it confusing sometimes when a modeler goes all out to achieve a certain level of realism with their build up, Only to have it ruined by having an electrical cord hanging out the back!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> ...I will be probably doing what you did to a current MPC R2-D2 I am working on..He will be on a Base with lights...


Hey Mark - not to derail the thread, but why not run the wiring down through a leg? They're hollow, and if you're doing it on a base you don't need those rolling pins on the feet. If you want to be able to remove it, just add a plug that'll fit into the foot area. (Yes, you'll have to do something about the "ankle" where the foot meets the leg, but a little work there will less visible.)

Alternatively, you could hook him up to a "charger" like Luke does on Dagobah and actually have that supplying his power.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Hey Mark - not to derail the thread, but why not run the wiring down through a leg? They're hollow, and if you're doing it on a base you don't need those rolling pins on the feet. If you want to be able to remove it, just add a plug that'll fit into the foot area. (Yes, you'll have to do something about the "ankle" where the foot meets the leg, but a little work there will less visible.)
> 
> Alternatively, you could hook him up to a "charger" like Luke does on Dagobah and actually have that supplying his power.


!

Great idea Paul!
Hmnnn a Dagobah swap Dio???????

Back to the Topic at hand!!!
*VOODO-FX* The way to go to Light up your Pod Mate!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Also, I've got chime in on Dave's awesome build - go pick up a copy of Amazing Figure Modeler issue 44 for more pictures and Dave's article on his build. Highly recommended. (It's the issue with the Dave Fisher's Aurora Batman on the cover.)


Dave's Pod is hands down the cleanest, sweetest Pod build I've seen to date. The man is a maestro. :thumbsup:


----------

